
The US Army’s algorithm tells you how much caffeine will hit your body’s peak - cryptozeus
https://qz.com/1296394/the-us-armys-new-algorithm-will-tell-you-exactly-how-much-caffeine-to-put-in-your-body-for-peak-performance/
======
calais
I envision the practice of performance psychiatry as part of a broader
'neurochemical infrastructure,' to use the phrase of an old hippie, who saw
psychedelics as another part of the same.

